# Mein Teichbau



## kingman (2. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde 
Endlich ist es so weit !
Heute hab ich angefangen meinen Koiteich zu bauen.
Als erstes zu den Details :

Der Teich wird jetzt doch nur 6000l haben,
da ich Platzmangel habe!

Er soll am ende ca 3-4 Koi beinhalten.
Der Filter wird so aussehen : Pumpe--->Sifi--->Tonne mit 100-150l Helix

Jetzt noch ein Paar Bilder :
Nach ca 1/2 Stunden
   

Nach mehreren Stunden:
     
Leider kommt nach einer ca 20cm Schicht Erde eine Sand-Steine Schicht zu Vorschein .
Doch diese bekommt man nur sehr mühßam weg und mit dem Spaten garnicht!:evil
Weis jemand Rat was ich da tun kann?
Ich werde in den nächsten wochen die Fortschritte Dokumentieren!

PS:Alles alleine und mit dem Spaten(gegraben)


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Philipp

Gratulation zum Teichbau 

Schade das du Ihn nicht größer machen kannst ......

Wie tief soll er denn werden ..... 

Ich habe den "Krampen" verwendet  .... Leidensgenosse


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Philipp,

Spitzhacke, Spaten, Spitzhacke, Spaten... usw. Irgendwann hast Du Dich durchgebuddelt. 

Ach ja, erstmal :willkommen

Ich find's auch schade, dass Du nicht größer bauen kannst. Du wirst sicher später bereuen, nicht überall noch nen Meter breiter/länger/tiefer gebuddelt zu haben. Vor allem, wenn Du Kois halten willst.


----------



## kingman (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Ellen
Ich bin schon länger im Forum.
Ich fange erst jetzt an mit dem Bauen.
Dann muss ich wohl hacken und buddeln 
Wat mut dat mut 
@Helmut
er soll 1,5m tief werden 
Wielange hat bei euch denn der Aushub gedauert?
Also man sieht es ja an den Bildern wie sich das(bei mir jedenfalls) hinzieht.
Ich hoffe das ich spätestens nächste Woche fertig bin.
Noch nebenbei,der Teich wird einen Wall von 40cmx30cm (HxB)
bekommen und somit muss ich auch nicht so tief buddeln(Hacken).
Von der restlichen Erde wird der Teich begradigt und es wird ein Bachlauf modelliert.


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Servus Philipp

Wie lange  .... kannst in meiner Signatur, auf "Aktuell: Mein Pflanzenteich im Bau" nachlesen ...
Info: ich habe meißt nur am WE gebuddelt  ... Tiefe 1,10 Meter ... Größe steht am Pflanzplan .....


----------



## kingman (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo.
Ein Kurzes Feedback:

Gestern leider nicht viel passiert,
da ich keine Spitzhacke da hatte!
Heute ging leider auch nicht viel,da Bekannte da waren!
Dennoch habe ich es geschafft in 3 Stunden ca 80cm Auszugheben!(Pickel wurde Heute gekauft)
Ich denke das ist eine gute Leistung.
Bilder gibt es Morgen Früh ,da es heute einfach zu Dunkel war!
Mfg Philipp


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Philipp,
durchhalten!!!   
Ich habe erst nach 5! Jahren meinen Teich fertig bekommen. Heute bin ich froh darüber. 2008 war ein Jahr, in dem mir der rechte Arm bei der kleinsten Bewegung eingeschlafen ist, und mich der Rücken heftig geschmerzt hat. Heute bin ich froh, nicht vorzeitig aufgegeben zu haben. Jede Schaufel Erde hat sich gelohnt. Ich hatte auch einen steinigen Lehmboden, der immer tonreicher wurde. Er ließ sich nur feucht einigermaßen bearbeiten. In den Sommern hatte ich am Tag zuvor den Boden gewässert und abgedeckt, wenn es wie jetzt aktuell nicht regnen wollte.


----------



## kingman (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Rolf ,das werde ich nicht.Ich hoffe das dass mein Rücken das mitmacht                                                                                             
 MfG Philipp


----------



## kingman (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



kingman schrieb:


> Hi Rolf ,das werde ich nicht.Ich hoffe das dass mein Rücken das mitmacht
> MfG Philipp


Hallo erstmal 
Das oben sollte natürlich heißen *Hi Rolf,das werde ich!*
Und jetzt zu den versprochenen Bildern:
     
Es werden noch welche folgen,wenn ich neue Batterien für die Cam gefunden habe 

Ich denke aber das ist eine gute Leistung innerhalb 3 Stunden
Mfg Philipp


----------



## kingman (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo,
Ist jetzt zwar etwas länger her,
aber heute hab ich endlich die Folie bekommen(Loch ist auch fertig )
Die Folie war viel zu groß!
anstatt 6mx5m(LxB),
9x5m
Ich hoffe die Falten werden kleiner!?
War dass bei euch auch so?
Morgen mache ich noch Bolder wenn er voll ist!
     
Ps:Leider schon dunkel,ich hoffe man sieht etwas!


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Kingman,
das sieht doch richtig gut aus, Dein Teich!   
Meine Folie hatte auch fürchterlich viele Falten, viel schlimmer als bei Dir. Du hast leider nur die Wahl zwischen wenigen großen und vielen kleinen Falten. Die Alternative: überdehnter Rand, und glatte "mittlere Tiefe" würde ich nicht in Erwägung ziehen (kannst Du aber beim Füllen leicht verwirklichen ... :?). Das sieht dann besser aus als jetzt, aber ist ganz sicher nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen (wie z. B. bei zu leichter Randbefestigung...).
Die Falten finden übrigens meine Fische, __ Frösche (und im Frühjahr auch die Lurche) richtig toll. Darunter verstecken die sich gerne, oder wühlen ein wenig in den Zwischenräumen herum. Die Falten sind nach dem Füllen so steif, dass sie sich auch nicht mehr verschieben. Sollte Dich die Optik nerven, dann guck mal bei Peter, Thias oder Simon, die haben die Folie noch mal mit Vlies belegt und verputzt.


----------



## kingman (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Rolf,
Da binn ich aber beruhigt!
Wegen der Alternative:
Du meinst die Folie etwas zu Überdehnen?
Also verputzen werde ich nicht o.ä.,
so stark werden sie mich bestimmt nicht nerven 
Er müsste am ende ca 6-7000l haben denke das ist ok


----------



## newbee (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*



kingman schrieb:


> Hallo Forengemeinde
> Endlich ist es so weit !
> Heute hab ich angefangen meinen Koiteich zu bauen.
> Als erstes zu den Details :
> ...



Hallo Kingman

6000L kein Koiteich....( 1er Koi 10000L jeder weitere ca.1000l dazu) 4 Kois minimum 14000L

Vermisse Bodenablauf, Skimmer
Aber ansonsten stolze Leistung


----------



## kingman (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hi Hans
Bodenablauf werde ich nicht verwircklichen können(oder besser gesagt könnte ich nicht verwircklichen!)
da ich platzmangel habe! Deswegen ist der Teich auch nicht so groß!
Skimmer kommt noch(wird schwimmen)
Laut Forum: 5000l erster Koi+1000l jeder zusätzliche!
Bei anderen Koi foren:1000l pro Koi
Ich weis nicht genau was stimmt!
Ich wollte so ca 3Koi einsetzten,ich denke das wird gehen,
Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch ein Koiteich(7500l)
und er hat 10 Koi in seinem Teich(soo viele will ich nicht!)
Bei ihm läufts(ca4jahre alter Teich)
Filter:Naturagart Modulfilter(für 50.000l)
Wassser ist auch sauber!


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Da warst du ja fleißig! Sieht schon ganz gut aus. Die Falten legen sich dann durch den Wasserdruck  noch etwas an, aber kleiner werden sie nicht. Mach lieber ein paar große, als viele kleine. Das läßt sich bei so einem Loch in der Mitte auch gar nicht verhindern. Aber später fällt das gar nicht mehr so auf, wenn alles bepflanzt ist und sich dann auch ein leichter Mulm auf der Folie gebildet hat.
Ja, besser ist es aber schon, die Folie ist zu groß, als zu klein. Ich habe mit den abgeschnittenen Teilen (abewr bitte nicht zu früh abschneiden! Warte lieber noch, bis sich alles gesetzt hat und dur den Teichrand komplett fertigmachen kannst) allerlei sinnvolle Sachen gemacht, z.B. als Unkrautfolie benutzt  oder als Schutz auf Holzstämme, auf denen Blumentöpfe stehen, damit das Gießwasser da nicht einsickert ... da gibt's ne Menge Möglichkeiten, also nicht wegschmeissen!


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Leute mal ein kleines Update!
       
Puhh dauert wohl doch noch


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus! Klar gibt es da noch jede Menge Arbeit, aber die macht dann auch wieder Spaß, so ein bißchen Feinschliff und dekorieren!


----------



## expresser (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichbau*

Hallo Kingman,

wenn du evtl. Wasserverlust hast, dann könnte es an den Falten die vom Teichinneren über den Wall nach außen verlaufen, liegen. Die ziehen nämlich auch Wasser! Wenn du die Folie außerhalb der Steine mindestens auf die gleiche Höhe wie der Wasserstand im Teich ist, aufgestellt hast, dann kann nichts passieren. Dann bleibt das Wasser in dieser Rinne.


----------

